# Best Ata



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

What's the best all-around ATA length that you all prefer for indoor and outdoor dots?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ill bite*

40" plus with 8" brace heigth.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am no pro but i have a short draw length and in the 15 or so bows i have owned in the past 2 years the best ata lengths have been around 36-38" ata. I haven't seen a huge difference in brace height in my shooting. i can still shoot my tribute with 4" or less groups past 60 with my bowhunting setup. i know this because i have shot my tribby outside for the first time and this is what i found with it.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...for indoor I would say 40" and up. Outdoor probably 36"-39".


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

40-42 inch ATA with brace height from 7-8 inches. I might even go as low as 38 inches but no less.

I am a 27 inch draw.

Anyone got an Apex 7 for me to demo for a few weeks?


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

Outdoors 38 to 40 ata ;indoors its 40 to 43 ata .With the invention of string stops whats brace height but more speed for 3-D!! Shootem up:wink:


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

In my opinion, it really depends on your draw length. The shorter draw length archers are probably better fitted with an axle to axle length of 36" to 38"...with the way new designs are today...some of the shorter axle to axle bows in the 33" to 36" range are pretty forgiving. For those archers with longer draw lengths, they will want a 39" to 41" axle to axle length.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*Ata*

first it has to shoot where you aim it.there is a lot to do just to get that.

my target bow will shoot 6 arrows in the x ring a 60 yards it took a lot of days,3 doz arrows + lots arrow rest adjustmemts to do this.

my 3d bow will shoot 6 arrows in the spot at 60 yards,i did this on the first try.it can do better but at 285 it would be hard.

both bows are the same target is 50 lbs + 3d is 60 lbs
40 ATA


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

you want a good forgiving bow i like from no shorter then 36 to no longer then 40


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

thats real funny, how is it the top field scores from 25 years ago are still on the top end with 48"-52" bows. No longer than 40" too funny


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> thats real funny, how is it the top field scores from 25 years ago are still on the top end with 48"-52" bows. No longer than 40" too funny


Yep....all those S4's, C4's, Pro & Ultra Elites w/ 3000s etc....aren't idel :embara:

My group today had bows that were 39 1/2" (mine), 40+ and 2 that were in the 43" range.....

I prefer a bow in the 37-40" range....but what I go with ATA wise has to do with the bow itself.....The Mystic is great for me ATA wise...but when I shot a Hoyt I shot better with 2000's limbs then I did bows that were 38"+...but that had nothing to do with the length.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Of course you have to shoot a really short bow and of course a reflex riser.......that helps mak'em fast!!! Isn't that what it's all about these days? I'll stick with my deflexed 45 1/2" Barney.....


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well I'm doing some testing right now. 
For the last 4 years I have shot in competition
5 different Allegiances
4 Protec XT2000
3 UltraElite XT3000
1 Mathews Ovation
1 Mathews Switchback
1 Mathews LX
1 Hoyt Trykon XL
1 Hoyt Ultratec XT3000
1 Bowtech Constitution

The Allegiances hold all my best scores, bar my PB for a FITA900 which is held with the Ultratec. 
All have shot perfect Vegas indoor rounds. The Allegiance holds my bests with a 300 27x and also 156 straight 10's. The Constitution is second on that with 1 9 in it's first 162 shots indoors. However my best X count has only been 24x. 
Outdoors so far the Constitution has not been as good as my Allegiance. It's showing promise, but is a bit off the mark as yet. 

Regarding stability in short vs long, I have found that the shorter bows just need a different stabilizer setup. With the Allegiance I ran a side rod and extra front weight. The Connie I don't use the side rod. 
The Allegiance aims steadier than the Connie does. This will just mean I have to spend some more time on it. 

Regarding the brace heights I have not seen a decrease in the distance bad shots go. If a higher brace height = more forgiving = more points then I would have expected instant improvement in score, but this has not been the case. The Connie is the exact same speed as my Allegiance so I have not seen it's extra brace height as either a negative or a positive. 

Regarding the US "3 points of contact" stuff. I played with this and instantly found an increase in random RH 8's. I reduced my face contact so there was none on my face except the tip of my nose and they went away instantly. 
I have not found that touching my nose has improved my anchor's stability. 

The only advantage I am finding with the Connie is that due to the increase length I make 90m easier with my high anchor. 

I feel this is a good test because I am use to both bow's grips and cam feel. I like the Connie, but it has not improved my scores. I am an experienced shooter so I get the setups right quickly. 
Some may say that I just might not be use to a longer bow, however I shoot them all the time as you can see from the list above. I normally look at longer bows just from a mass weight point of view. 

However if you are buying a longer bow because you think it will be more stable and more forgiving then I think you are casing a pipe dream. 
I'm sure many will criticize me for my opinions on this as it conflicts with their 'absolute truths'.


----------

